# Mk4 1.8t oil catch can



## CecVW1.8t (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey guys I'm looking to put in a catch can but I've look every were and my engine seams to be slightly different then some other mk4 1.8t if any one can help me figure out which hoses are the right ones to tap into I would really aprichiate it.







<br />
<br />
Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

